# [KDE] mensaje al iniciar sesion (solucionado)

## pelelademadera

Buenas, recientemente, no se despues de que actualizacion, kde o kdm, no se cual de los 2 es el que maneja esto, al iniciar sesion me deja un mensaje y para el inicio de sesion, para mi es bastante molesto ya que uso inicio automatico, y la pc debe estar prendida todo el dia, cuando se corta el suministro electrico la pc enciende de nuevo, pero queda bloqueada ahi hasta que le doy aceptar

escucho si alguien sabe como desactivar eso...

gracias

----------

## spyderco

 *pelelademadera wrote:*   

> Buenas, recientemente, no se despues de que actualizacion, kde o kdm, no se cual de los 2 es el que maneja esto, al iniciar sesion me deja un mensaje y para el inicio de sesion, para mi es bastante molesto ya que uso inicio automatico, y la pc debe estar prendida todo el dia, cuando se corta el suministro electrico la pc enciende de nuevo, pero queda bloqueada ahi hasta que le doy aceptar
> 
> escucho si alguien sabe como desactivar eso...
> 
> gracias

 

edita el archivo kmdrc en /usr/share/config/kdm/kdmrc  y dejalo como asi

[X-:0-Core]

AutoLoginEnable=false

AutoLoginLocked=false

AutoLoginUser=tuusuario

ClientLogFile=.xsession-errors

Cambia true por false en la línea AutoLoginEnable 

Luego reinicia en y en preferencias del sistema/pantalla de acceso/comodidad, seleciona tu usuario  y seleciona el inicio de sesion autoamtico.

----------

## pelelademadera

asi lo tengo, pero cada vez que inicia la sesion queda trabada en un mensaje que tengo que darle aceptar para q realmente cargue todo kde

----------

## cameta

Pon el mensaje y/o busca en google.

----------

## opotonil

No se si has visto este post: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-944276.html

Parece que a parte de tener un problema de configuración de locales, la solución final fue:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> I suggest you try removing the "session optional pam_lastlog.so" line from /etc/pam.d/system-login.
> 
> 

 

Salu2.

----------

## pelelademadera

 *opotonil wrote:*   

> No se si has visto este post: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-944276.html
> 
> Parece que a parte de tener un problema de configuración de locales, la solución final fue:
> 
>  *Quote:*   
> ...

 

GENIO!!!!

se soluciono comentando la linea....

ahora, a ver si me tiran otro centro.

cargo barios scripts al inicio de secion, scripts en bash, ahora, kde me agrega archivos con nombres raros y extencion .elf al autoarranque, los borro, y vuelven a agregarse... alguien sabe a que se debe? gracias

----------

## pelelademadera

aparentemente con esto se soluciono todo che..

muchas gracias

----------

